# African Pit bulls??????



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I went to google and was looking at pictures of pit bulls for the fun of it...well When I typed in pit bull it came up with a thing saying about african pit bulls....ooookay

I click on it and guess what it shows me...

a freaking hyena! lmao!!!!

I typed in African pit bulls and came up with a few pictures of hyenas on leashes....

does anyone know it these are false or is it really what africans see as a pit bull. Whats sup with this?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Harley D said:


> Well I went to google and was looking at pictures of pit bulls for the fun of it...well When I typed in pit bull it came up with a thing saying about african pit bulls....ooookay
> 
> I click on it and guess what it shows me...
> 
> ...


Don't know if they actually think of them as pits, but I do know that warlords over there use them as intimidation.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah IDK if they think they're pitbulls, its most likely someone being a smarty pants being jerks about pitbulls. I do know that people here and other places think Hyenas make good pets. My sister wanted one really bad like 5 years ago. LOL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought about a hyena for like 5 seconds then noticed that they are really strong....so anything stronger then a very big dog I wont do...and a horse...but they dont eat meat so I will stick to what I just said. 

I just saw that late at night and had a WTF face on for a while lol


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you sure they weren't just merle colored pitbulls? And someone called them "african" pitbulls to justify there color? Just a thought maybe


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Are you sure they weren't just merle colored pitbulls? And someone called them "african" pitbulls to justify there color? Just a thought maybe


Pit bull terriers don't come in merle.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

thomas said:


> Pit bull terriers don't come in merle.


I'm well aware of that. But there are several breeders out there who sell Merle APBT's, which means they had to outcross to another breed at one point. So there are Merle APBT's, although they're not true APBT's they are registered and sold as such. So when I hear "African pit bull" I instantly think "merle" coloring on a pit bull...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It always ends up in the 'merle' category no matter the topic... LoL

Silly african warlords misusing the good name of the Pit Bull. *Shakes Head*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i googled "African pit bull" .. those are definitely Hyenas... i dont see how its even possible someone could mistaken that for a pit bull.. maybe they call them that because they're like pitbulls in strength .. :shrug:


----------

